# Help- Yellow terribilis needs to be pulled



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

As you all know, I have four yellow terribilis. Two of them are about two years old and two of them are ~1.5 years old. The two adults are huge (i.e. they dwarf my azureus which themselves are quite big). The 1.5 year olds have not been measured yet, but one of them is bigger than my El Cope auratus, and the other is still roughly auratus-sized (they're in different rooms and the auratus are quite shy so it's tough to get an actual size comparrison). 

Anyway, I've been noticing that the smallest, who has recovered from a vitamin deficiency in the past few months, is in fact being bullied quite heavily by the second-smallest one. When he went to feed, the second-smallest one jumped on him and he has not moved a muscle since. Interestingly enough I haven't seen either of the two adults bullying either of the younger ones. In fact they don't take part in any conflict at all; when the smallest one was being dominated this evening, the two adults were just watching from about 8 inches away. So I've done some research and based on what I've found, it looks like the best thing to do is to pull the smallest one and fatten him up. I happen to have a spare 10-gallon vivarium, and I'm currently setting it up as a "recovery room" for any sick frogs. I'm putting in sphagnum moss and jungle mix soil with a few plants and some hiding places. 

Here are my questions.

1) How long should I keep the terribilis in here for?
2) What vitamin/mineral supplements should I give? Is Repashy enough?
3) How long does super glue need to dry before I can put a recently fixed hide-away in a viv?

4) I noticed what seemed to be a nemertean in the viv today, but upon closer inspection it looked like a nematode. How can I tell whether the terribilis has parasites or if the nematode just happened to be in there?

Please respond, I'm a little bit uneasy right now.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

At 1 1/2 years old they are mature enough to breed, are you sure it is not breeding behavior vs aggression. My female will jump on my male when he is calling and she is in the mood. IME terribs are the best group frog.
Pics of the frog would be helpful, if stressed and thin you can put in a separate container a shoe box or 10 g will work with plenty of leaf litter and pothos, not sure what you need glue for a simple plastic dixie cup or two will work fine for a hide.
How big is your viv? Pics of your viv will help plus more info on supplements and temps.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> At 1 1/2 years old they are mature enough to breed, are you sure it is not breeding behavior vs aggression. My female will jump on my male when he is calling and she is in the mood. IME terribs are the best group frog.
> Pics of the frog would be helpful, if stressed and thin you can put in a separate container a shoe box or 10 g will work with plenty of leaf litter and pothos, not sure what you need glue for a simple plastic dixie cup or two will work fine for a hide.
> How big is your viv? Pics of your viv will help plus more info on supplements and temps.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure it was aggression, as the other one moved off to feed afterwards and the one that got jumped on was staying completely motionless and not eating, even when FFs passed right in front of him.

A picture:


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Pull him out and put in temp container with plenty of leaf litter, pothos and some hides. Do you have any leafletted in your viv? From the pic looks like the frog is covered in substrate.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

So I pulled him and now he's not moving much or eating...I didn't actually touch him as in stroke him or anything, I just shepherded him into my hand and moved him into the QT, and put a coconut hut over him but he's only just moved out of it and he's not eating...I'm going to keep watching him but a couple of people on Dart Den told me to get the OraGel. What should I do?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

OraGel????


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Judy S said:


> OraGel????


Oragel is used to humantarily euthanize frogs....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

So should I wait and see or is there no hope for him?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> So should I wait and see or is there no hope for him?


I am not sure to be honest...I wouldn't jump the gun and do it yet. Just keep an eye on him while it is in a seperate tank...I would get some oragel just to have on hand. I have used it before it is pretty straight forward. 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know what's wrong with him; he was laying down and not moving; I thought he was dead so I picked him up, but he's still supporting himself a bit with his legs but absolutely motionless. Also, he seems to be turning kind of brown.

Picture:


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bummer, what have you got to lose. Give it a day or 2 if nothing happens get it to a vet {if possible}. He might even go before then. My animals don`t suffer, when these things happen,and they do, down they go.
It happens to the best of us. Don`t worry he`ll know you tried.

John


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Update: The frog is starting to move around more. It's hard to say whether it's eating or not, but at least it's moving around now.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The frog has passed away in the night. Well, I guess he's not suffering anymore. I hope he's happy now, wherever he is.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.....Might want to look into atleast getting a fecal done on the others just to be safe.... Sounds like excessive stress maybe but better safe then sorry.


----------

